# What does this mean?



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Every time I take the food out the front door one of the cats almost comes into the house. He is right there at the door and I have to gently push him aside so I can come out the door. The other cat never comes very close and doesn't come that close to the door. Do you think that means he wants to come in or is he so excited by the food that he simply is trying to get closer to it? I kinda think it's the later. If he were to come in I know my yappy Yorkie would run at him and there would surely be a fight.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It might depend where you live. If you're in northern states where the weather's very cold now, he likely feels the warm air from the house and wants in. Most cats I know would put a Yorkie in place pretty quick since they're bigger. Are these feral cats or strays that you're regularly feeding?


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe you could put your dog on a leash or in another room, then let the cat come inside the door to see what happens. Poor buddy's probably just looking for a new home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This cat which is trying to come into your house isnt feral. Its abandoned. She maybe wants to come in for short periods of time or maybe she has picked you to take care of her. Ive seen abandoned cats wail night after night to be let into a home.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

We live in central Florida so he's not suffering from extreme cold. I'd give it a try to let him in but there is also another cat, a female, who is not friendly at all. She's a hisser and a growler and gives me the "evil eye" every time she comes to eat. She and the male are very close but I don't think I'd want her to come in (if she would). I've thought all the time that he has been abandoned. Just something about how he wants to come close to me but catches himself at the last second.


----------

